# Old Stereo will be playing at the Rainbow in Ottawa Friday Jan. 13th



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

My band Old Stereo will be playing a 45 minute set this Friday Jan 13th at the Rainbow in Ottawa.
There will be 3 other bands playing (My Favourite Tragedy, Cody Allen & Open Sky)
Come out and enjoy some good live local talent and support a fellow GuitarsCanada member. 
Show starts at 8:00.
Admission is $8 at the door.

http://www.facebook.com/events/320612197978610/


Cheers.
Shaun


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks to everyone that came out to see us! We had a great time!


----------

